# Marine David Hart and Bombardier Samuel Robinson



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...erSamuelJosephRobinsonKilledInAfghanistan.htm

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...MarineDavidCharlesHartKilledInAfghanistan.htm



We will remember them.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 11, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 11, 2010)

.


----------

